# Connecting my PC to a 7.1 A/V receiver



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes.

You just need the correct connectors.


----------



## JamesA (Aug 8, 2007)

In talking to a couple of people, they were saying that your best bet for good sound quality from a computer would be an external USB or HDMI connected surround sound box. Pretty much everyone was saying that you cound get distortion, feedback and excess noise from an actual computer system if you are trying for high quality sound. 

I am not sure what they are called specifically but I remember a few years ago they were marketing these as Game Theaters. I think one of the brand names was Hercules Game Theater.

Hope that helps.


----------



## smallcrpt (Jan 15, 2007)

*depends*

I run my system off my computer just through digital connectoins, but have always had problems getting output of 5.1. But newer mobos have onboard 7.1 sound, which probably isn't the best because its on the mobo, but i'm sure you can get a break out box or even a solid pci card that has the 7.1 millions of colors mini-rca's on the back.
good luck
-chris


----------



## RedSIinPA (Feb 22, 2007)

I'd recommend a good soundcard with SPDIF (Coax) digital output and then run that to an auxiliary input on your soon-to-be purchased receiver. 

Google "Creative Audigy" for a good start.

Good Luck.


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

John_In_PA said:


> I'd recommend a good soundcard with SPDIF (Coax) digital output and then run that to an auxiliary input on your soon-to-be purchased receiver.
> 
> Google "Creative Audigy" for a good start.
> 
> Good Luck.


Agreed. Any receiver will have the digital coax, or SPDIF... It's the orange RCA style jack... it will be the best quality, pure digital signal path. Any local electronics store will have a soundcard for maybe $30 with SPDIF. Have them throw it in for free when you buy the receiver, they will do it if you insist!

And DONT waste money on expensive "SPDIF" cables. ANY cable with RCA jacks will work. It's a digital signal, it is not succeptable to interference the way an analogic cable would be. I say this from experience in hooking up many systems. Most "audiophile" grade cables are just scams.


----------



## RedSIinPA (Feb 22, 2007)

johnny331 said:


> Agreed. Any receiver will have the digital coax, or SPDIF... It's the orange RCA style jack... it will be the best quality, pure digital signal path. Any local electronics store will have a soundcard for maybe $30 with SPDIF. Have them throw it in for free when you buy the receiver, they will do it if you insist!
> 
> And DONT waste money on expensive "SPDIF" cables. ANY cable with RCA jacks will work. It's a digital signal, it is not succeptable to interference the way an analogic cable would be. I say this from experience in hooking up many systems. Most "audiophile" grade cables are just scams.


:whistling2: I don't want to start a "cable" war...but I think there is some validitiy to Johnny's statement, but it's a little on the harsh side. I do agree that Monster cable prices, and the sales pitch you'll likely receive at your local Best Buy, are borderline criminal, but I don't necessarily agree that all cable is the same. I agree 98%


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

In order to utilize the 6/1 sound, you will need a proper sound card. Otherwise all you will get is 2.1 sound. As for the connection, go with Digital, either Coax or Fiber.


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 20, 2007)

John_In_PA said:


> I do agree that Monster cable prices, and the sales pitch you'll likely receive at your local Best Buy, are borderline criminal, but I don't necessarily agree that all cable is the same. I agree 98%


Well... thats because you're right. I'm an audiovisual consultant, its my job, and I can tell you that cables are not the same.

The preference goes to any cabling type which has a twist. Not just any twist, but a high twist rate, even spacing (in part, this is an important aspect of CAT-6). Additionally, you want a guage of wire appropriate to the application, and shielded! cable. If you want th best, look to Belden and iberty cables. In the rgbhv (pc video) realm, I personally like the cables Extron makes.

Now Monster likes to create their alternate universe, where 100000 virgins hand weave the wires in a pattern to ward off the evil spirits. Its just plain BS. Better than radio shack RCAs? Sure. Worth the money? No.

Also, you can get interference on a digital line like you can with analog audio. Because you can still get ground loops due to poor pc component design (in our industry we call this the "pin 1 problem" - very audio-specific reason), what you can end up with is dropped bits. Better than dig. coax is to go with optical to carry your audio, but take care to check the specs of any card you buy - some only send 2.1 on the optical side. Which is silly, really, but they do.

Better still? A balanced audio cable. Now, you're not going to have balanced audio on your pc without buying something like an M-Audio Delta 1010 (10 in, 10 out, line level XLR), so I'd say you're best bet is, as mentioned before, the audigy (or whatever new name they've put on the same box this month, with one more useless feature). If possible, go optical. If not, use the orange SPDIF jack. Worst case, you'll need some 3.5mm stereo to dual rca breakouts to handle your various channels.


----------



## mediatech (Sep 23, 2007)

*Hook It up!*

A lot of good responses here but remember, regardless of the cables you use, your audio quality is only as good as your weakest link. You should be able to take a common stereo-mini plug to stereo RCA cable to get audio from your computer to any line level input on your receiver. This will get you stereo and depending on your receiver, it can "create" a 6.1 sound. If you have a sound card (or MOBO) that supports digital audio output - awesome! Use whats available (Coax or Optical) and connect to an available digital audio input on your A/V receiver. :thumbup:


----------

